# Top Shot?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I was right! Well, my little Christmas snitch was right, and Santa put a Saltist 30 under the tree! My question is about top shot spool filling. I understand the purpose is to put more line on a spool than just the mono, and the braid being thinner allows more room, but is there a prefered or right method of doing this? Which goes on first? Does the braid go on the spool and then a preferred length of mono, or vice versa? We could get into all kinds of discussions about what knot to use but I'll spare everyone that drama. Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd figure out how much mono you want (200-250 yds should be plenty), wind it on the spool then fill the rest of the spool with braid. That way you'll know how much braid to use. Then strip the braid and mono off onto separate spools, run the braid back onto the Saltist and put the mono back on top of the braid.

Evan


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

um imho i would go with all mono but thats just me. just throwin it out there. but i understand if your a braid fan!lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If you need more than what you can fill that beast up witrh Mono you be the man.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'd figure out how much mono you want (200-250 yds should be plenty), wind it on the spool then fill the rest of the spool with braid. That way you'll know how much braid to use. Then strip the braid and mono off onto separate spools, run the braid back onto the Saltist and put the mono back on top of the braid.
> 
> Evan


Exactly right! I would put about a hundred yards of the thinner braid on first, then fill the rest with mono on top. Here's the reason why, you'll still get the benefit of much extra line on the spool and best and most important of all, when its time to swap out the top line, its MUCH LESS expensive to swap out mono than it is braid. You'll rarely, if ever get down to the braid but it'll be good to know you have an extra 75-100 yards of braid left if you have a big fish on. Again, braid first, then the mono. 

Also, before putting the braid down, wrap a few wraps of some mono on the spool and then tie on the braid. That way, the braid won't slip


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

If you don't want that extra knot right off your spool...

Take a strip of medical tape around the spool and you won't have to worry about the braid slipping :fishing:


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Drumboy said:


> If you don't want that extra knot right off your spool...
> 
> Take a strip of medical tape around the spool and you won't have to worry about the braid slipping :fishing:


He's right this is the way to go!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just filled mine with 30lb test Berkley big game and haven't had anything take more than 20 yards of it yet..more like 10 yrds


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I wouldn't bother with the braid, if you are worried about line capacity, drop down to 17. But you can fit plenty of 20 on it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I wouldn't bother with the braid, if you are worried about line capacity, drop down to 17. But you can fit plenty of 20 on it.


Mike,

shouldnt need any backing on that reel. Most folks fish the 20 for drum with no issues, and the 30 will handle a cobia. 

what are you plannin on usin it for? I have one filled with braid that I use pin riggin down south and that thing holds like 500+.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*30*

That reel will hold enough 20 lb mono to land any Drum or Cobia from the beach or pier.The problem is getting hooked up. If you were getting spooled on a regular basis then I would look at more capacity. If that is a problem go th 17 lb mono like Cdog said. I think that thing holds about 350 yards of it.I know some guys like it but I have tried it and it does not work well for me. I had a big fish take me down into it once and it dug into itself and broke the fish off. I keep 300 yards of line on all my Cobia reels. I caught 51 while anchored up last year. I got spooled twice last year and it was from big sharks or large rays. there is no way A cobia or drum is going to take 200 yards of line off your reel. I have never had one take 100 yards.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. Since I am a low budget fisherman, and buy most of what I have from you all second hand, this is the nicest reel I have now and I was really wondering what the best way to set it up would be. It will be used for drum/cobia 99% of the time, and all of that would be from piers and surf, so since no one thinks I would get spooled anyway, I'll just stick with the mono. Thanks for all the info. Very informative. I knew I could count on you all!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If your going to use braid first thing you want to do is to put some backing on the spool first I recommend 30lb Dacron then put what ever type and pound braid you want. After you have your mainline on put your leader on with about five wraps on the spool then the length of the rod. Then after you do all of that then you can tie on your short piece on leader with the hook attached.

But my choice of line would be some sort of mono.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> Thanks guys for the info. Since I am a low budget fisherman, and buy most of what I have from you all second hand, this is the nicest reel I have now and I was really wondering what the best way to set it up would be. It will be used for drum/cobia 99% of the time, and all of that would be from piers and surf, so since no one thinks I would get spooled anyway, I'll just stick with the mono. Thanks for all the info. Very informative. I knew I could count on you all!



mike,

pier and beach fishin(minus yak baits) you will be more than well gunned for reds and cobia.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Saltist 30*

You're going for drum and cobia..It'll hold plenty of 20,enough to catch a cobe or drum with no problem... 30's a pretty big reel with enough line to handle about anything else except big sharks and maybe a tarpon if pinrigging off the planks..


----------

